# Female Pigeon Not Laying "Eggs



## Nazim Khan (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a female pigeon which is not laying egg for the last one year.
It takes food well but always looks lazy.
Although it is not too old, just only has 3 years age.
Please send me suggestions on my ID: [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This could be a number of things, from nutrition issue to a health related issue and/or infection, my best advice would be to get her to a good avian vet for an exam, as my hens usually do not stop laying eggs (go into pigeon menopause) at the age of 3, that usually happens when they get around 8 years of age, or older.

Does she have any unusual swelling around her vent or anywhere else? the fact that she seems to look "lazy" or has no energy, definitely means something is going on internally.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I wonder if this has something to do with not having direct sunlight or something similar.
I have several birds which stopped leying eggs at this age or younger even. Angel stopped at age two. Fran the same 2-3 years of age. Dolly never laid an egg and she is female for sure. They all get good nutrition and vitamin supplements, including Hi-Cal grit.


Reti


----------



## Nazim Khan (Feb 9, 2009)

I have also given her vitamines and calcium medicines but no results till yet. No unusual swelling around her vent or anywhere else


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Is she over-weight? Fat hens will often not lay. You could try feeding her barley only, for a month or two, that should take help if she needs slimming down.


----------



## Nazim Khan (Feb 9, 2009)

no she is not over weight


----------



## Tahera (Oct 26, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> This could be a number of things, from nutrition issue to a health related issue and/or infection, my best advice would be to get her to a good avian vet for an exam, as my hens usually do not stop laying eggs (go into pigeon menopause) at the age of 3, that usually happens when they get around 8 years of age, or older.
> 
> Does she have any unusual swelling around her vent or anywhere else? the fact that she seems to look "lazy" or has no energy, definitely means something is going on internally.


Hi
Can I get some advice about pigeon menopause ?
My hen is 8 . She was laying 2 eggs each month. She started having prolapse while laying egg last November. She layed 4 more times . But this time she sat on her laying tray and acted like laying but didn’t lay. She had prolapse problem. I am worried . Is she in menopause or is she laying internally ? She is acting normal .


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, a hen could stop laying eggs when 8 years old but it would be important to understand if that's the case or if your pigeon can be egg bound.

How is she doing? Is she still acting normally? Is she pooping in a normal way or do you notice something strange? Like difficulty in pooping or a strange liquid (yellowish or whitish)? Bad breath? Tail bobbing? Does she walk and fly normally? 

Does she still has the prolapse? Unfortunately it is a very serious problem, I know that because even my pigeon Londo had it.
Here you can read my experience with the prolapse, I explained how I treated it:









Constipated pigeon?


Hi everyone :) I haven't been here in a while, but was wondering if you guys have ever had a constipated bird? I think one of mine is. First, here is a little bit about her: She is about 2 years old, single, but lays eggs once a month. She takes care of her nest by herself. I give her liquid...




www.pigeons.biz





If you think that she could be egg bound you could put her in a basin (or in the sink, etc) with warm water (the water must cover her bell/abdomen and cloaca). You can turn off the light (so she will stay more calm) and gently keep her inside the water for about 10/15 minutes. Of course, you must handle her really carefully because the egg could get broken (if she is egg bound, of course). You could also try steam baths (you could put her in a small box or carrier then put it in the shower. Put a basin full of hot water next to it, close the curtain shower and the bathroom door. Let her there for about 15 minutes). 
If you can find paraffin oil (here you can buy it in pharmacy) you can apply it with a cotton bud on her cloaca after the warm bath. My vet told me that it's also possible to give a few drops orally but I have never done it.
After the bath and oil put her back in her nest. My pigeon Londo could not lay her second egg (when she had the prolapse), she laid it thanks to the bath and paraffin oil. 

Do you regularly give to your birds a complete vitamin supplement and calcium? Do they regular get vit D3 (in the wild they get it from direct sunlight, if kept indoor they need a supplement containing it). 

Please keep us updated.


----------

